# Fruit juice in pan sauces?



## Argamemnon (Jul 8, 2008)

Can I use fruit juice instead of wine when making a pan sauce for fish or meat. I was thinking about grape juice or orange juice??


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 8, 2008)

That would make a very sweet sauce.  You may be better off just using some chicken/beef broth or fish stock if you have it.


----------



## college_cook (Jul 8, 2008)

I largely depends on the sauce and the dish.  If your dish would benefit from some sweeter fruitier flavors, then go for it.  Generally speaking... I'd say avoid fruit juice.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 8, 2008)

lemon juice should work.

babe


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 8, 2008)

I use OJ in a pork chop recipe I have.... with sage....
hmmm I think I'm hungry again....


----------



## Argamemnon (Jul 9, 2008)

babetoo said:


> lemon juice should work.
> 
> babe


I've read that adding only lemon juice or vinegar (instead of wine/stock) will be too strong, and that you should also add some wine or stock.

You have a funny username


----------



## bowlingshirt (Jul 9, 2008)

babetoo said:


> lemon juice should work.


 
eh...I dunno about using it for a base liquid in a pan suace...might be a bit overwhelming.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 9, 2008)

I've used juice in the past instead of wine, it worked for me. But wine would have been better.


----------



## GB (Jul 9, 2008)

Depending on what you are making it could work, but I would cut it with water or stock otherwise it will be too much most likely.


----------



## Argamemnon (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. Last question: could I also add just water and then creme fraiche, and reduce the whole thing?


----------



## GB (Jul 9, 2008)

Argamemnon said:


> You mean I should add some fruit juice, but also some water?


Yes. I would think stock would be better as there is flavor there, but water would work if you don't have or don't want to use stock.


----------



## Argamemnon (Jul 9, 2008)

GB said:


> Yes. I would think stock would be better as there is flavor there, but water would work if you don't have or don't want to use stock.


Ok, thank you. The strange thing is that I haven't yet come across organic stock here in the Netherlands. It seems that there is much more variety in the US.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 9, 2008)

bowlingshirt said:


> eh...I dunno about using it for a base liquid in a pan suace...might be a bit overwhelming.


 
true, guess i was still thinking deglaze. a senior moment. please forgive.

babe


----------



## lulu (Jul 9, 2008)

Again, i think it depends on the dish...I use applejuice often for this purpose...where sweetness is appropriate (often with pork for example).


----------



## Argamemnon (Jul 9, 2008)

lulu said:


> Again, i think it depends on the dish...I use applejuice often for this purpose...where sweetness is appropriate (often with pork for example).


Let's say for fish (salmon) and chicken?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 9, 2008)

Wine has flavors you're not going to get from lemon juice, or vinegar, or grape juice, or orange juice.

If you're worried about the alcohol content of wine (12%) - you might look for dealcoholized wines (0.5%). 

Another alternative, if you want something that will approximate the flavor of wine, is to look for something called Verjus/Verjuice (different spellings for the same thing). It has the bitter tang of wine without being fermented - and doesn't taste like grape juice.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 10, 2008)

Argamemnon said:


> Ok, thank you. The strange thing is that I haven't yet come across organic stock here in the Netherlands. It seems that there is much more variety in the US.



You could make your own:


http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f24/no-fuss-fresh-home-made-stock-1044.html
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f56/katie-s-homemade-chicken-stock-recipe-tnt-34742.html

HTH.


----------



## lulu (Jul 10, 2008)

Argamemnon said:


> Let's say for fish (salmon) and chicken?


 
I personally haven't used fruit uice for this purpose with fish.  But considering the traditional fruit sauce made of gooseberry I'd be prepared to give it a go.  For chicken I have made a pan sauce using apple juice and soy....I can't rmember now, but it was one of my favourite meals about seven yers ago. and while my orange or cherry duck recipes are usually boozy I've made decent versions without booze but plenty of fruit too.  

i agree whole heartedly that juice does not have the sae flavour by anyeans as wine, and I personaly a quite boozy cook, but ust because its not the same doesn't mean you can't get good different flavours and experientation in this area could be fun.  Personally, to get over the semantics, i'd think of it less as substitution for the 'same result'a variation.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 10, 2008)

I use juices all the time.  I usually try to cut the juice with it's alcoholic counterpart.  i.e.  OJ & Cointreau.  If you feel it get's too sweet, just add some stock to it.


----------

